# Little Hawk



## SampleMM (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't believe he's a year old already. It seems like just yesterday we loaded him up in our mini van and brought him here to Pennsylvania. I really like this little guy, he is so full of personality. Well, thanks for letting me share my boy.


----------



## GOTTACK (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW, he is just beautiful





Lisa


----------



## barnbum (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow--what a beautiful head--those eyes melt me.


----------



## candycar (Jun 15, 2009)

That is one very handsome face! What a sweet look.


----------



## Alisha514 (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW



He is gorgous!!!





Alisha


----------



## shelly (Jun 15, 2009)

WOWZERS!!!! Gorgeous face-those eyes are stunning!!!


----------



## Frankie (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree,,very, very nice!!! Love the eye on him!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 15, 2009)

What a handsome little gentleman


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jun 15, 2009)

VERY, VERY NICE COLT!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 15, 2009)

He is just beautiful





We have his baby sister.. just two weeks old.... Love her to pieces!!!

~Sandy


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh Debbie he is really a beauty. What a sweat expression. More pics please, full body!


----------



## rockin r (Jun 15, 2009)

You can get lost in his eyes! I love eyes like that! He is Gorgeous!!! Again...full body please???


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2009)

VERY very _(VERY very VERY very VERY)_ Handsome!!! I love him!!!


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow! What a gorgeous guy!



Love his big eyes, his head, his color, everything! He is welcome in New Hampshire any time!





More pictures when you get the chance, please?


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 16, 2009)

wow Debbie - he's sure grown up nice! Very nice! Beautiful face on that boy!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 16, 2009)

He's matured out VERY nicely Debbie! Just love that cute lil head and big brown eyes





ps. How are you!? Been awhile since we've emailed!


----------



## wc minis (Jun 16, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 16, 2009)

He is a gorgeous colt... His head is very ,very nice. Is he full of himself like my Billy Idol colt is?


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your kind words.





Sandy---Congrats on your new filly. I bet she is beautiful. Hey, maybe next year you'll be the one taking the pictures. You know I'm a big fan of yours.


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 17, 2009)

SampleMM said:


> Thanks everybody for your kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






) It would be a pleasure!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 17, 2009)

Very handsome. I love his eyes.


----------

